#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Bombay btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

IIT Bombay btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus Click Here:

*
IIT Bombay Year of Establishment* 1958.

*IIT Bombay Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIT Bombay Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.

*IIT Bombay Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
4332

*OPPH*
129

*OB*
2778

*OBPH*
138

*SC*
1355

*SCPH*
94

*ST*
641

*STPH*
NA





*IIT Bombay Branches In Engineering:*
Mechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringEngineering physicsElectrical EngineeringAerospace EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringCivil Engineering
*IIT Bombay Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 40,076/- Per Year.

*IIT Bombay Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 14,000/- Per Year.

*IIT Bombay Engineering Placements 2012:*
*Batch size*
*96*

No. of students participated in placements
94

No. of recruiters
62

No. of offers made
119

Offers per student
1.27

Average compensation(Domestic)
13.87 lpa

Highest compensation offered(Domestic)
20.50 lpa

Lowest compensation offered(Domestic)
7.50 lpa

Median Compensation offered(Domestic)
12.75 lpa





*IIT Bombay Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus*:IIT Bombay is a small township in itself. Consciously developed, the campus has retained and increased its green cover, rich in natural flora and fauna.The Institute has a great location for an academic environment nestled between Power and Vicar lakes along with scenic hills adjoining the campus. The Institute is located on a 220 hectares green campus in the north eastern suburbs of Mumbai.The campus is connected to the city proper, an hour’s distance through buses and local trains. However, most facilities are available on campus itself, including two banks, a shopping center, two excellent schools for children, and a well equipped hospital
*Central library*:Central Library occupies a place of pride in IIT Bombay and is an essential component of the institute’s outstanding research and education mission. It is a most lively place on the campus providing a safe, comfortable and friendly environment that enables learning and advancement of knowledge, and promotes discovery and scholarship. The mission of the Central Library is to facilitate creation of new knowledge through acquisition, organization and dissemination of knowledge resources and providing for value added services.

*IIT Bombay* *Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Hostel one (H-1) is the first (oldest) hostel in the campus. Hostel one take care of the students who are staying away from the home, like a mother and hence it is entitled with the name ‘Queen of the Campus’.
Staying in Queen of the campus will be a wonderful and memorable experience. Hostel one is the centre of attraction in this intellectual valley, IIT Bombay. The first thing one can notice while entering the hostel would be the “Thought of the Day” a quotation (from collections) written by the inmates of H-1 which may emphatically motivate the visitors. H-1 is famous for its one-minute walk – “One minute walk to swimming pool… One-minute walk to gymkhana… One minute walk to soccer ground… One minute walk to open air theatre… One minute walk to Students activity Center (SAC)”.

*IIT Bombay* *Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Bombay (IITB),Powai,Mumbai-India.

*IIT Bombay* *Campus Virtual Tour:*










  Similar Threads: IIT Bombay btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities IIT Bombay btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus ITM University- 2013  btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

